# How to find CPU Temperature on AMD Fusion APU C-60 dual core processor?



## San Suns (Jan 14, 2015)

I couldn’t find a temperature value in `sysctl  dev.cpu` or `sysctl  -n dev.cpu` or`cpu.0`.
I am new to FreeBSD and FreeNAS.
Appreciate any help.
Thanks.


----------



## tobik@ (Jan 14, 2015)

Try loading the amdtemp(4) module: `kldload amdtemp`


----------



## aht0 (Mar 21, 2015)

What if it's clearly not correct? How to fix it?
My Kabini SoC temp is reported several times below ambient temperature. At the same time, UEFI BIOS is reporting correct values


----------



## protocelt (Mar 22, 2015)

This is correct behavior. The reason for the difference is your UEFI is recording temperature from the CPU socket and not CPU core temperature. The reason your seeing CPU core temperatures as recorded through amdtemp(4) below ambient is because AMD no longer inserts true temperature sensors into their consumer CPU cores to save space and instead uses an algorithm to "guess" core temperatures based on current voltage and other variables(This is proprietary I'm sure). It is only used to shutdown or throttle the CPU and keep it from overheating and getting damaged. From what I gather, *only* when the CPU is at full load is it somewhat accurate, otherwise it is not even close. I should mention that although amdtemp(4) supports offsets, it will also be useless to use as well in this case due to using an algorithm as opposed to true sensor temperature.


----------



## tingo (Mar 26, 2015)

Interesting. Do you have any sources?


----------



## protocelt (Mar 26, 2015)

tingo said:


> Interesting. Do you have any sources?


Not off the top of my head, but there was some talk about it on the mailing lists and some information is buried in AMD's docs. I'll see if I can't find some links and I'll post them.

EDIT: This AMD Documentation PDF, specifically Section 2.11, explains things per AMD.


----------

